
Show HN: Linux on a Poster - wtracy
http://www.linuxonaposter.com/
======
wtracy
This is my first attempt to start a business.

The poster design was generated by my own little program. Given a set of text
with pre-formatted line endings (like you get with source code) and an area to
fit it into, it solves for the font size and number of columns to use. (I'm
already wondering what else I could do with this. Poetry posters, maybe?)

Ordering/billing is through Gumroad. I hated their widget, and hacked on it
until I got a link to a product page that I could use, and styled it to my
taste.

Fulfillment is through Printful. They offered the largest poster size out of
all the on-demand print services I looked at.

The landing page uses Bootstrap. I'm not sure that I like the picture I used
(yes, that's Yours Truly in the photo). I read all these essays saying that it
helps sales to have a person on the landing page, and that it helps to have
the person looking at the product, but somehow my smile ended up looking
vaguely demonic.

Anyway, feedback is very welcome.

~~~
BorisMelnik
very cool, landing page is simple and to the point. and you can always
exampand on Bootstrap.

Cool product, I'll definitely share it with my dev friends. If I had space on
my wall I would buy it.

One suggestion: maybe have a few smaller sizes both for people that don't want
to spend $59 and for people like me (that also doesn't want to spend that
much) and doesn't have 44" of wall space to spare.

Maybe offer an 18"x18" for $20?

------
jgifford
Great job! Definitely, the poster is a fantastic idea. However I don't think
you're displaying it at it's maximum potential. How about getting a friend
with a DSLR camera to take it? Looking into the camera also boosts trust. Or,
you could overlay the design onto Printful's mockup image:
[https://www.theprintful.com/product/posters#mockups](https://www.theprintful.com/product/posters#mockups)

